# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  چند سوال در مورد ترمیم معدل

## koenigsegg

سلام من فارغ التحصیل رشته تجربی با معدل 10.5هستم 

1-این ترمیم معدل اخرش تصوبیب شد؟
2-برای دیماه 94میتونم ترمیم معدل بگیرم؟
3-من دو درس نهایی سال چهارمم مونده میتونم برا ترمیم معدل نهایی سوم شرکت کنم تو دیماه؟

لطفا زود جوابمو بدید......................

----------


## DR Matrix

1 -معلوم نیست
2 -معلوم نیست
3 -معلوم نیست
اینجا ایران است

----------


## koenigsegg

یکی یه جواب درس و حسابی بده :Y (659):  :Y (659):  :Y (659):  :Y (659):  :Y (659):  :Y (659):  :Y (659):  :Y (659):  :Y (659):  :Y (659):  :Y (659):  :Y (659):

----------


## shaahin

> یکی یه جواب درس و حسابی بده



معلوم نیست...  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Bavarian Shark

معلوم نیست 2

----------


## Parsa20

معلوم نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Bavarian Shark

> معلوم نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


معلوم نیست 3

----------


## lale94

عزیزم ترمیم معدل تصویب شده اما برنامه اجرایش فعلا تدوین و ابلاغ  نشده به احتمال 90 درصد  به کنکور امسال میرسه....برای درسای افتاده پیش دانشگاهی  هم نگران نباشید دی خرداد و شهریور میتونید امتحان بدید

----------


## lale94

ترمیم معدل هم به کنکور امسال برسه ربطی به مدرک پیش دانشگاهیت نداره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## koenigsegg

من قبلا یه تاپیکی رو دیده بودم که همه مدارک مربوط به ترمیم معدل رو گزاشته بود اما هرچه دنبالش میگردم پیداش نمیکنم.............اگه شما میدونید لینکش رو بزارید   ممنون

----------


## mahdi100

مصوبه نحوه ترمیم معدل دروس امتحان نهایی دانش آموزان تایید شد

----------


## Saeed735

سوال اولت جوابش اینه:بله تصویب شده... :Yahoo (1): 
بعدی ها همش جوابش اینه:معلوم نیست :Yahoo (21): چون هنوز بخش نامش صادر نشده رفتم پرسیدم...

----------

